# A Musical Request



## Ban (Nov 30, 2016)

So I didn't know where to post this question, this section seems to be kind of appropriate.

In a few weeks it is time for the holidays, which means that I will finally be able to write a lot again. I write best when I have music to listen to. Good music can always put me in the writing mood. With that in mind can you guys please suggest songs appropriate to a crime story set in a futuristic fifties/sixties setting. Futuristic fifties meaning, how the people from back then imagined the future to be like. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ban (Nov 30, 2016)

The main character is a rather suave guy, or at least he was back in the day. If you know some music appropriate to a suave detective figure, please feel free to tell me.

Maybe music like this (not fifties but still): http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOuI4OqJfQc


----------



## Malik (Nov 30, 2016)

Tom Waits' _The Heart of Saturday Night_.


----------



## Ban (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you Malik, that's exactly the sort of songs I am looking for!


----------



## Malik (Nov 30, 2016)

Or, if he's really feeling blue, check out the _Small Change_ album. Music to kill yourself by.






"He probably left her for a socialite, who didn't love her 'cept at night
And then he's drunk and never even told her that he cared
So they took the registration, her car keys, and her shoes
And left her with an invitation to the blues."

If I could write one paragraph in my life the way Tom Waits writes one stanza.


----------



## Devora (Nov 30, 2016)

Banten said:


> So I didn't know where to post this question, this section seems to be kind of appropriate.
> 
> With that in mind can you guys please suggest songs appropriate to a crime story set in a futuristic fifties/sixties setting. Futuristic fifties meaning, how the people from back then imagined the future to be like.
> 
> Thank you so much.



sounds like DieselPunk


----------



## Ban (Nov 30, 2016)

Devora said:


> sounds like DieselPunk



Kind of, but the world has a higher emphasis on the 60's issues of the Cold war, segregation, American foreign war than is typical for Dieselpunk. But 50s/60s Dieselpunk is easier to say. Thanks.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 1, 2016)

I always like the soundtrack to Blade Runner... and it might fit your ambiance...


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 1, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop sountrack? 






It's got a lot of different musical styles.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 1, 2016)

Try the Ink Dots (resurrected by Fallout New Vegas), there's always Etta James, Billie Holiday, The Supremes, Elvis, Aretha Franklin...let me know if you want a list of more. I listen to this type of music quite a bit and have a decent collection going.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Dec 1, 2016)

TÃ˜P Heathens
TÃ˜P Holding on to You
TÃ˜P Pantaloon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
NaNoWriMo WIP!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 1, 2016)

Thomas Laszlo said:


> TÃ˜P Heathens
> TÃ˜P Holding on to You
> TÃ˜P Pantaloon
> 
> ...



Heathens


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 1, 2016)

Might be a little too harsh and action packed, but I like the grunginess of this. I feel like it might fit. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T8BI2fKzdys


----------



## Ban (Dec 1, 2016)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Might be a little too harsh and action packed, but I like the grunginess of this. I feel like it might fit.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T8BI2fKzdys



Not really something for my project, but this definitely goes on my personal list


----------



## Ban (Dec 1, 2016)

Chessie said:


> Try the Ink Dots (resurrected by Fallout New Vegas), there's always Etta James, Billie Holiday, The Supremes, Elvis, Aretha Franklin...let me know if you want a list of more. I listen to this type of music quite a bit and have a decent collection going.



Anything that was in New Vegas or Fallout 3 should be on the list


----------

